# buffedCast 249: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Elenenedh (13. Juni 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Terethy (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Meine Frage an euch ist:
Was plant ihr dieses Jahr über die Geschehnisse auf dem Arenapass zu berichten? Ich würde mich über etwas ähnliches wie letztes Jahr freuen 

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Niklasx (13. Juni 2011)

Auch ich würde mich über so ein Arena-Special freuen. Welche Setups werden gespielt? Wer hat die Nase vorn, etc.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Meine frage Richtet sich Gezielt an Darth Zam oder Imperial Agent Olli: 

Wir sehen immer die Videos von irgend welchen Spiele Ausstellungen. Also haben schon Leute SW-TOR gespielt. Ich habe dazu eine Frage. 
Irgend wie meine ich in Erinnerung zu haben das man den Sith auch mit "Hellen Macht Punkten" und den Jedi mit "Dunklen Macht Punkten" belegen kann. Damit meine ich diese Punkte sammeln kann. Wodurch sich der Charakter dann ganz anders Spielt als wenn man mit dem Sith nur Dunkle Punkte und dem Jedi nur Helle Punkte sammelt.

Frage 1: Wenn ich mit dem Sith Inquisitor (Meine scheinbar derzeit bevorzugte Klasse) Helle Punkte habe was genau Verändert sich an meinen Fertigkeiten Talenten und wie Reagieren andere Sith auf meinen Charakter? 
Frage 2: Geht dies auch für die anderen Klassen oder ist dies auf die Macht Klassen beschränkt?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr meine frage im Cast beantworten könntet. 

Möge die Macht mit euch sein,

Darth Durag


----------



## Benchpress (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Podcast-Team,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf WOW und ist somit für den ersten Teil gedacht.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit meinem ersten Charakter Stufe 85 erreicht. Während des Levelns und vor allem jetzt durch random "non-hero"-Instanzen haben sich schon ein paar Tapferkeitspunkte angesammelt. Wie ihr Euch sicherlich vorstellen könnt, juckt es mir in den Fingern diese Tapferkeitspunkte nun schnellsmöglich in Ausrüstung umzutauschen. (Ich komme mir fast vor wie ein Kind bei der Fernsehsendung "1,2 oder 3", dass mit seinem Punkteröhrchen vor der Geschenkenwand steht.)

Da allerdings der Patch 4.2. so direkt vor der Tür steht, stellt sich mir (und damit ich Euch) die Frage, ob es sich nicht lohnt noch die Geduld bis Patch 4.2. aufzubringen um dann bessere Sachen mit den gleichen Punkten zu bekommen. Oder ist das kompletter Unsinn?

Lieben Dank für eine eventuelle Antwort.

Benchpress


----------



## javatiger (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed.de Team,

habt Ihr schon von dem iOS MMO Order and Chaos gehört? Hat viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit WoW und lässt sich auf dem iPad wirklich gut spielen. Wird es bei dem Spiel auch einmal Instanzen geben?

Herzliche Grüße,

javatiger


----------



## Dragonshi (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed.de Team

Ich habe da eine Frage wegen Archäologie

Wolte mal fragen was für eine Ausgrabung das wäre mit den Bild ein Hut,Spitzhacke und eine Schaufel.


----------



## Iniour (13. Juni 2011)

Heyho der User mit eurem Lieblingsnamenschreibt wieder^^ (So wie die Praktikantinn (Sorry weis grad ihren namen nicht) ausgesprochen hat war es schon richtig.) [Inijor]


WoW: Blizzard will ja jetzt dass sich die heroischen Bosskämpfe stark von den normalen unterscheiden. Nun wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet, da die Leute "gezwungen" werden die Instanzen nochmal auf heroisch durchzuspielen um beispielsweise Ragnaros mit Beinen sehen zu können. 

Zu Skyrim: Da ich bisher Morrowwind und Oblivion gespielt habe wollte ich fragen welche Zonen der Welt davor schon dran kamen. Außerdem wollte ich noch wissen, ob die Insel über Morrowind bei Morrowind dabei war oder vieleicht bei Skyrim dazukommt.
Wir Skyrim eigentlich ab 18 sein? Mir ist es egal da ich im Sommer sowiso 18 werde, aber waren nicht alle Teile davor ab 16 bzw Morrowind und Oblivion.

SW:TOR: Als ich den Trailer gesehen habe war ich absolut begeistert. Nun wollte ich wissen, ob diese Tunnelshooter aus der Sicht eines Jägerpiloten gespiet werden, oder ob man eher diese Geschütztürme besetzt, was die möglichkeit bieten würde, eine Art Raumsimulation noch als zusätzlichen Content nachzuliefern. Ich weis, dass es icht sehr warscheinlich ist aber es ist auf jeden fall eine möglichkeit.

mfg Iniour


----------



## Humbukk (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed Team =)

Frage zu WoW : 
1.Ich spiele einen Krieger Tank und schmiede für die Raids Treffer und Waffenkunde um, um die Heiler zu entlasten, dort reicht der Racheeffekt auch um anständig Aggro aufzubauen.
In Hero Instanzen habe ich dann aber Aggro Probleme, besonders zu Beginn des Kampfes. Bin ich als Krieger gezwungen für jede Instanz umzuschmieden?
Plant Blizzard dort eine Änderung? Der Todesritter zum Beispiel braucht ja seine Waffenkunde damit der Todesstoß trifft ....

2. Sind in Cataclysm 3 T-Contents geplant oder wie in Wotlk 4 T-Contents? 



Wäre toll wenn ihr die beantworten könntet und macht genau so weiter die Casts sind einfach perfekt ^^


----------



## Lilanima (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed 

Diesmal eher ein Vorschlag als ne Frage.
Ich persönlich habe ja kein Problem damit das in jedem Cast darauf hingewiesen wird wie man seine Frage stellen kann aber da es anscheinend User gibt die das stört, könnte man stattdessen auf jeder Downloadseite eines Casts darauf aufmerksam machen.
Sprich, die Leute die sich den Cast runterladen sehen dann dick, fett, in caps, Rotschrift und Leuchtreklame -SO STELLST DU DEINE FRAGE ZUM WÖCHENTLICHEN CAST!- was dann auf eine extra Seite verlinken würde wo es beschrieben ist.

Der Vorschlag ist natürlich absolut Banane wenn sich die Leute den Cast per iTunes holen ;D

Wollt's nur mal in den Raum werfen 

mfg Lila


----------



## Manic2320 (13. Juni 2011)

WoW Teil:

Gibt es Informationen darüber ob neue 5 Mann Instanzen geplant sind bzw. haltet ihr es für wahrscheinlich das nach Patch 4.2 an neuen 5 Mann Instanzen gearbeitet wird die möglicherweise vor T13 live gehen.


----------



## Talin78 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team.




 Ich habe 2 Fragen an euch zu Warcraft





Was haltet ihr von wöchentlichen Begrenzung des persönlichen Gildenrufs. Die tägliche Begrenzung für die gesamte Gilde für Stufenaufstieg kann ich ja nachvollziehen um unpersönliche Monstergilden zu verhindern, jedoch das persönliche Wochencap nicht. Dauert ewig, wenn man mal ein Twink aus zeitmangel weniger spielt und in der darauffolgenden Woche nach 3 Tagen am Cap ist. Was meint ihr dazu?



Wie ja bekannt ist werden mit Patch 4.2 die Tapferkeitspunkte in Gerechtigkeitspunkte gewandelt. Es gibt aber ein Cap von 4.000 Punkten. Was passiert, wenn man mit den vorhandenen Gerechtigkeitspunkten + Tapferkeitspunkte über 4000 kommt? Wird das in Gold gewandelt oder hat man eine Übergangsfrist die überschüssigen Punkte auszugeben?


 Mit freundlichen Grüßen an euch




 PS: Hoffe habt alle Pfingsten genossen.


----------



## aspendolf (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team.

Ich hab eine Frage zu Diablo3 also 2 Teil von cast.
Letzte zeit kommen immer mehr und mehr News zu D3 und es gibt schon die Vorbesteller Version bei Amazon. Doch die Open Beta ist immer noch nicht da (meine Vermuttung nach startet sie zu der Blizzcon 2011). 
Also wird die wahrscheinlich noch einige Zeit dauern bis das Spiel erscheint. Meine frage ist wie wahrscheinlich denk ihr ist es das D3 noch in 2011 erscheint?


----------



## Hagno (13. Juni 2011)

WOW:
Werden mit Patch 4.2 die Juwelier-Rezepte für epische Edelsteine eingeführt?
Falls ja: Wie kommt man da ran? Weiterhin für die Symbole des Juweliers, die man derzeit auch schon für die raren Rezepte braucht?


----------



## Smon (13. Juni 2011)

Hi liebe Buffies aus dem WoW Teil,

da ich in letzer Zeit einige Chars auf 85 gebracht habe aber nur mit meinem Main Char das "alte" Hyal durchgequestet habe würde ich mal interessieren ob man um
in dem "neuen" Hyal Gebiet Questen zu können das "alte" Gebiet durchgequestet haben muss. Desweiteren würde mich interessieren ob man um die Raidinstanz "Feuerlande" betreten 
zu können das Daily Gebiet durchgequestet haben muss.

Zurzeit kann man als Juwelier ja nur eine "Marke des Juweliers" pro Tag erhalten. Zu WotLK hatte man ja noch die möglichkeit "Titanstaub" abzugeben um zusätzlich "Marken" zu erhalten. Wird mit 4.2 eine ähnliche möglichkeit eingeführt ? Es ist schrecklich nur eine Marke am Tag farmen zu können  .

Ich habe gehört mit Patch 4.2. werden bei Occu'thar über Beine und Hände hinaus auch noch die Brust des T12 Sets droppen, ist da etwas dran ?

An den 2. Teil des Podcast:
Irgentwann wurde von euch mal angekündigt dass eine "für mobile Geräte angepasste Website" in Arbeit ist. Das ist schon ewig her und auf meinem iPhone wird eure buffed.de Seite immer noch schrecklich dargestellt  .
Ist die mobile Version noch in Arbeit oder arbeitet ihr mitlerweile vielleicht an einer App ?

Lg Simon


----------



## zacke666 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo mich würde mal Interresieren wohin die "Alten Buffies" Hingekommen sind also welchen weg sie eingeschlagen haben.

Was mich auch noch Interresieren würde ob meine Weissagung/schätzung eingetroffen ist bzw ob Hello Kitty mmo die 50 Millionen Geschafft hat,oder ob sie die Weltherrschaft ohne unser Wissen schon Übernommen Hat.

Gute Nacht und Hail to the King Baby 

Hmm Duke im Hello Kitty mmo hab gerade die Bilder von Happy Tree Friends im Kopf :-),


----------



## Heilofen (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe WoW Buffies,

Wiedermal ein paar fragen zum kommenden content 

Ich würde gerne Wissen ob ein neuer Boss in der Festung von Baradin mit Patch 4.2 eingespielt wird, wenn ja habt ihr ihn schonmal versucht anzuspielen?
Habt ihr schonmal von der Seite www.askmrrobot.com gehört? und wenn Ja, wie steht ihr zu dem dortigen "Optimalen Ausrüstungsquide"? und ob ihr diesen benutzt.


lieben dank im vorraus für eine mögliche antwort

Lg. Ofen


----------



## SirDonnerfurz (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja warscheinlich bald der Patch aufgespielt wird, wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr vieleicht nochmal sagen könnt wo die neuen Tagesquests starten?
Also sozusagen nochmal eine kleine Zusammenfassung wo ich nun als erstes hin muss um mir die Feuerlande Quests freizuspielen.
Toll wäre auch noch ( fals ihr es schon wisst ) zu erfahren wo nun die Thrall Questreihe los geht und/oder die Questreihe für das Legendary.

Fals ihr das schonmal in einem anderen Cast ausführlich behandelt habt, würde ich mich auch über einen verweis auf diesen freuen.

Mfg 

SirDonnerfurz


----------



## Murmelviech (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

ich wollte gern mal eure Meinung zu den kürzlich aufgekommenen Infos zum Realese und zur Beta von SWTOR hören.

- Seid ihr froh oder traurig darüber ,dass eine "richtige" Beta nun nur "kurz vor Release" für uns Europäer gestartet werden wird? (Was ja bedeuten könnte, dass der Releasetermin greifbar nah ist sobald die Beta startet, was ja diesen Sommer noch geschehen soll)

- Habt ihr eine Vorstellung, wie die Test Events aussehen werden? (nur Stress-Tests wo man eh nicht ordentlich spielen kann, oder auch mehr?)

-Glaubt ihr die Geschichte mit Razer und November war Absicht oder Versehen oder hat gar nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Release zu tun?

LG


----------



## Cincinnattikid (13. Juni 2011)

Aloah!


Hab ne Frage bezüglich WoW und zwar:

Nach langem hin- und her hat Blizzard nun den Insane-Titel nun doch drinnengelassen, also er ist noch zu haben, wenn auch ohne Shendralar. Nur haben sie doch meines Wissens zur selben Zeit in etwa geschrieben, dass sie auch für Cata ein Pendant schaffen werden, also ne neue Herausforderung für diejenigen, die nicht mehr aktiv raiden oder den Insane schon hinter sich haben. Aber bis jetzt sehe ich keinen Hinweis auf genau diesen und in 4.2 scheint es auch nichts zu geben. Ich bin mir im klaren, dass es da nicht mehr viele exotische Rufe gibt, die man auf ehrfürchtig bringen kann (Magram bzw Gelkis vielleicht) und neue Ruffraktionen sicher nicht so schwer auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen sind wie zB Ravenholdt, weil da mal wieder das große Mimimi ausbrechen würde, aber trotzdem würds mich freuen, wenn sowas nochmal kommen würd (auch wenn ich nachdem ich meinen Insane gemacht hab WoW mal ne ganze Weile nicht mehr sehen konnte xD).
Wisst ihr da vielleicht was neues? 


Dankeschön im Voraus!
Grüße


----------



## Gallero (13. Juni 2011)

Für den WoW-Teil:

Lohnt es sich seine Tapferkeitspunkte zu horten, oder sind die ab Patch 4.2 Sowieso wertlos?


----------



## Ahrtus (13. Juni 2011)

Schönen Guten Morgen 

Können wir blad mal wieder mit neuen Viedos von euch rechnen wie "BuffedBlogt" etc.? Oder ist noch nichts geplant?

Ich danke schonmal.

LG Euer Ahrtus


----------



## Jyul' (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed und insbesondere liebes Podcast Team! Es macht mir immer wieder Spaß euer (wichtiges!) Medium zu verfolgen und nach einer Weile habe ich dann mal meinen Mut (haha) zusammengenommen und mich dazu durchgerungen hier eine Frage an das WoW Team zu stellen. Es würde mich sehr interessieren ob von Blizzards Seite bereits Pläne vorliegen neue (epische) Juweliersrezepte für ebensolche geschliffenen Steine einzuführen; Und wenn ja, was mit bereits gesammelten aber nicht ausgegebenen Juweliersmarken geschieht. Werden sie gelöscht, so dass für alle Juweliere ein Neustart beginnt oder werden diese beibehalten und können dann gleich für neue Rezepte ausgegeben werden?

viele liebe Grüße, das Jyul'!


----------



## Leolost (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo BuffedCast Leute.Ich hätte eine Frage für den 2. Teil.

Neben den bekannten MMO  Hits die für die Nächste Zeit angekündigt und viel diskutiert sind, warte ich noch auf ein anderen MMO, nämlich die Umsetzung von Tad Williams Otherland Reihe.  Ich fand die Bücher soooo toll und war sehr euphorisch als ich zum ersten mal hörte das eine Umsetzung als Spiel geplant ist. Aber man hört von dem Spiel seit Jahren nix inhaltliches mehr, es sollte doch ursprünglich schon 2010 erscheinen. 
Gibt es zu dem Spiel denn gar nix neues zu berichten? 

Grüße Leolost

Mal kurz mein persönliche Stand bis jetzt.
- Ich glaube das 2006 die dtp Entertainment AG die Rechte an dem Spiel gekauft hat. 
- Ende 2008 oder Anfang 2009 wurde Berichtet das die dtp Schwester "RealU" an dem Spiel arbeitet. 2010 soll ein MMO erscheinen. Bilder des Spiels werden veröffentlicht, die Presse Berichtet.
- Eine Homepage zu dem Spiel ging zu dieser Zeit online, die aber bis heute keine neuen Infos über das Spiel enthält. jetzt ist der termien 2011
- Seit jetzt 2 Jahren gibt es wirklich NIX neues mehr, niemand hat seit dem mehr etwas über dieses Spiel Geschreiben. 
- Letzter stand , aus dem Geschäftsbericht [font="Verdana,"]dtp Entertainment AG; [/font][font="Verdana,"]Hamburg, 25.10.2010[/font]:


> [font="Verdana,"]Der Wert der mittelbaren Beteiligung an dem Tochterunternehmen Real U PTE Ltd., Singapur, und der dieser Gesellschaft gewährten Ausleihungen in Höhe von insgesamt 4,2 Mio. &#8364; ist unverändert verknüpft mit dem Erfolg aus der Vermarktung des Onlinespiels "Otherland", dessen Entwicklung und Produktion Real U betreibt. Gespräche mit Publishern und Investoren sind vielversprechend, so dass aus heutiger Sicht weiterhin davon ausgegangen wird, dass das Onlinespiel in 2012 seine Marktreife erreichen wird und über das normale Entwicklungs- und Unternehmensrisiko der Vermarktungserfolgs hinaus keine weiteren spezifischen Risiken von Bedeutung bestehen.[/font]


 Immerhin das Projekt existiert noch.


----------



## d2wap (14. Juni 2011)

Urlaubszeit!
Meiner ist schon vorbei - Wo gehts bei euch hin?
Ich fahre im September nochmal in die Toscana...


----------



## Negrul99 (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffis 

Ich habe eine Frage mir wurde erzählt das Blizzard an einen neuen Projekt arbeitet mit den Titel: Titans ist diese aussage wahr und falls ja gibt es genaures über dieses Project?.


----------



## Leberkassemmel (14. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen wertes Buffed-Team

Ich habe 2 Fragen an den 2. Teil

-Die erste Frage betrifft SWTOR, Daniel Erickson hat in einem Interview gesagt das Operations (Raids) verschiedene schwierigkeitsgrade und größen haben werden. Bei der größe steht bisher nur 8 Mann fest, die größeren Gruppen werden noch getestet, daher meine Frage welche weiteren Gruppengrößen würdet ihr noch für sinnvoll halten.

-Und zweitens eine sehr klassische Messefrage. Was waren eure Highlights auf der E3?

Gruß Leberkassemmel


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2011)

Für diesen Buffedcast gibt es nur eine wichtige Frage: Der Duke ist da was sagt ihr zum Meisterwerk?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juni 2011)

Ist die Community von WoW seid DF schlimmer geworden was den Sozialen Aspekt angeht.


Wieso hört man so selten was von Anette in der letzten Zeit.


Braucht ihr noch SW TOR Unterstützung.


----------



## wronny (14. Juni 2011)

Heute habe ich auch mal wieder die eine oder andere Frage.

An das WoW-Team:

Vashj'ir und Hyjal waren ja die Startgebiete zwischen denen man wählen konnte.
Hat man sich für Vashj'ir entschieden und Hyjal nicht nachgeholt, steht man mit 4.2 eventuell vor verschlossenen Türen.

Denn wie man auf verschiedenen Seiten [1] lesen kann, muss man die Quest Aessinas Wunder abgeschlossen haben, um Zugang zu den
neuen Quests in Hyjal zu bekommen, da man erst nach Abschluss der Quest in der benötigten Phase ist.

Zum einen fühlt man sich, wenn man bei drei (3) von vier (4) Charakteren für Vashj'ir entschieden hat ohne Hyjal [2] nachzuholen,
ein stück weit ver$%& ehm "hinters Licht geführt". Gerade weil unter den Charakteren, die nicht in Hyjal gequestet haben, mein Main und die Chars sind, die neue Rezepte von den Händlern in Hyjal bekommen. *grml* 

Zum anderen fehlt es mir seitens Blizzard an einem entsprechenden Hinweis, wie es sie zur Punkte-Umwandlung oder zur Entfernung des Schlüsselbundes gibt.

[1] Man lese dazu auch die englischen Kommentare auf wowhead zur Quest.

[2] Grund für meine Wahl gegen Hyjal ist die Quest: "Rettet die armen Tierchen", welche bisher die nervigste in Cataclysm ist.
Und das vor der dauerverbuggten Quest "Schädelberster der Berg".
Wo ich schon mal beim Thema bin, welche Quests waren eure negativ Highlights in den 80+ Zonen?


----------



## asaes (14. Juni 2011)

Gerne würde ich eure Einschätzung über die Zukunft des klassischen PC als Spieleplattform hören.

Auf der diesjährigen E3 war der PC kaum vertreten und scheint für Entwickler/Publisher nur noch als Zusatzeinnahmequelle zu dienen. Der Activison-Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick hat ja verlauten lassen, dass der PC-Game Markt "vernachlässigbar" sein soll (Quelle: pcgames.de). Muss man als PC-Jünger Angst haben, dass zukünftige MMO-Titel wie Titan auf dem PC höchstens noch als halbherrzige Konsolen-Umsetzung erscheinen?


----------

